# Is he mad at me?



## Meggers (Jul 30, 2012)

Well last weekend me and my family went on vacation left Saturday morning came back late Sunday night. When I came back I feed him right away. Then in the morning I took him to soak, but him just got right out which he doesn't do till he's done. I put him back in, and out he went. So I put him back in his house, he eat half of whats normal. All he's been doing is hiding today. I feel as if he's ignoring me.  Im I imagining this or could be mad at me? Or is something wrong?


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2012)

You have a guilty conscience. He's just doing what tortoises do.

... and its not really a soak, if you just set them in their normal water dish where they can just walk out.


----------



## ascott (Jul 31, 2012)

Maaaan, that sounds like one mad tort.....

just kidding you.... I Ditto what Tom shared as well....


----------

